# Happy Birthday Don Kistler, Backwoods Presbyterian



## Semper Fidelis

2 are celebrating their birthday on 07-04-2009:

-Don Kistler (born in 1949, Age: 60)
-Backwoods Presbyterian (born in 1980, Age: 29)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theognome

Uber-kewl birthdays today! Woot!

Theognome


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday to both of you!!!!!


----------



## AThornquist

Happy birthday, gents


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Happy Birthday!


----------



## christianyouth

Happy birthday! I hope you both have a great year. I enjoy reading the posts of both of you.


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Well I see Don and I have the best birthday of the year.


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Houchens

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pilgrim72

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knoxienne

Happy Birthday! Blessings to you both!


----------



## PresbyDane

Happy Birthday!!! to the both of you.


----------



## charliejunfan

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ivan

Birthday Greetings to both!


----------



## Josiah

Happy birthday to both of you. Have a happy 4th as well!


----------



## Skyler

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne

Happy Birthday, to the both of you. 

Don--have greatly enjoyed many, many of the books over the years. A real blessing to have them again in print. 

To the other guy--get busy and publish something!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Wayne said:


> Happy Birthday, to the both of you.
> 
> Don--have greatly enjoyed many, many of the books over the years. A real blessing to have them again in print.
> 
> To the other guy--get busy and publish something!





I am working on it. What would you like to read?


----------



## Wayne

How about _A Post-Barthian Critique of the Neo-Feminist Hermeneutic in Application of Proto-Kantian Ethics_

Or maybe, _Curious George and the Nuclear Reactor_


----------



## Rangerus

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## KMK

hbbp


----------

